# System Effective Self-Defense Syntez based in USSR, in 1974 by grandmaster Yuri Lyashenko



## Led Rit (Apr 27, 2012)

System Effective Self-Defense Syntez based in USSR, in 1974 by grandmaster Yuri Lyashenko on the elements of Karate and Kung-fu, Boxing and Kick/Thai Boxing, Aikido and Jujutsu.
Study process in video, instructor  Yaroslav Lyashenko, 2010-2012, Sochi, Russia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPwTmvm1v6Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22A67C0vkr4&feature=relmfu
Copyright:
International Association of Contact Single Combats United Boxing Union
www.boxingunion.ru


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 27, 2012)

Er... right. 

First off, welcome aboard, could be a good idea to stop by the Meet and Greet section to give us an idea about yourself, introduce yourself etc, if nothing else so we don't get the idea that you're just spamming the site (after all, there isn't much discussion introduced in your OP there....)

Next, to the "Effective Self-Defense" system, uh, no. Not really, no. The second clip was completely removed from anything relating to self defence (some highly unrealistic attacks, highly unrealistic responses, and more, many attacks completely out of range, and most of the responses frankly bordering on impossible to pull off in a real self defence situation, as well as there being no understanding of the realities demonstrated whatsoever), and the first one (the knife defences) would get you killed beyond repair very very quickly.

For self defence, it's useless to the point of dangerous, based on these videos.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 27, 2012)

Heres hoping this isnt spam.

What I just saw was unadulterated and ineffective. Sorry about that.

But since I like Russians, and to put some good spirits into the Thread, heres some Russians wailing on each other in a manner exponentially more effective than any of that stuff.


----------



## K-man (Apr 27, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> ....  the first one (the knife defences) would get you killed beyond repair very very quickly.


I think I'll have to sleep on this one!    :s30:  (killed beyond repair  ...   mmm)


----------



## K-man (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't know if these are the same guys but some better knife defence. 






I think the chances of catching the knife hand or the punch (in the OP) might be a little optimistic at normal speed.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2012)

K-man said:


> I think I'll have to sleep on this one!    :s30:  (killed beyond repair  ...   mmm)




ummmmm whats going on under that blanket....... on second thought...never mind.... I don't want to know :uhyeah:


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 27, 2012)

The attacking partner, knowing the technique to be practiced, will "freeze"  in the middle of his attack for a second giving the defender time to successfully pull the technique off. I think I see some of that in the first video. Or he will let a limb go soft, knowing that will be necessary for the successful completion of the technique. 

The benefit of this is that the one practicing the self defense gets to experience the complete flow if its execution. The downside has been pointed out by several folks on this thread. A lack of connection to real world attack scenarios. 

So try this: have an agreement with your partner that as soon as you move in with your counter, he should make an attempt to stop it. This does not have to be elaborate. A simple interception with the palm of the hand, a slight adjustment to his stance or a stiffening of a limb will make the counter impossible. Now stop and take the time to analyze. With that fancy technique now dead in the water, what are my options here? What is the most basic, fundamental movement I can make to continue to respond in a defensive manner? 

In this way you learn more, maybe more than the dvd presenter.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 27, 2012)

First video I have seen worse but I have also seen better, For knife videos I like things like Silat/Kun Tao type of stuff.
 The second video I am guessing is some sort of drill for speed, I have seen similar drills but they were not self defense drills they were conditioning drills.


----------



## K-man (Apr 27, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> ummmmm whats going on under that blanket....... on second thought...never mind.... I don't want to know :uhyeah:


For those young at heart, and those young enough to remember ...


----------



## mmartist (Apr 28, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Heres hoping this isnt spam.
> 
> What I just saw was unadulterated and ineffective. Sorry about that.
> 
> But since I like Russians, and to put some good spirits into the Thread, heres some Russians wailing on each other in a manner exponentially more effective than any of that stuff.



This one looks much better.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2012)

K-man said:


> For those young at heart, and those young enough to remember ...



:lol:


----------



## Led Rit (May 18, 2012)

Listen, friends&#8230;
We understand what today with global web many peoples mind about themselves what like about experts in many things, including Single Combats and MA, but&#8230;
Our school have history since 1974, our Founder was on of the first mans who start learn MA in USSR and Russia, he was one of the first mans who starts promote professional Kickboxing in Russia. He was a trainer of many champions and Russian Special Forces&#8230;
On the few our videos we don&#8217;t use music, studio effects and we demonstrate basic techniques of our school. That techniques practice by our students in different variants, many big, old, strong and very angry students start screams after few techniques moves.
But in traditional sections these basic things together with mystique and rituals practice more than few years, our students can do it less than half years of trainings!
So good luck to you, ninjas&#8230;
And by the way: we trains 8 hours on the week are you? I don&#8217;t think so. We don&#8217;t sale belts, dans and ranks for our student, are you? I don&#8217;t thinks so.
So good luck to all internet ninjas, internet warriors and internet video experts! Our techniques safe my life not at once&#8230;


----------



## Chris Parker (May 18, 2012)

Right.

I get that English may not be your first language, but you may want to tread a little more carefully here. Those videos were deeply flawed from the outset, you were called on it, and you've retorted with 'I train more than any of you, I'm more serious in my practice than any of you..." How would you know? 

For the record, my formal training times each week add up to about 8 hours or more (depending on my schedule), plus all my personal training time, and those videos were simply not realistic. I'm glad you enjoy it, and feel that you get some value out of the lessons, but that doesn't make them good.

Oh, and the theme of this forum is "the friendly discussion of martial arts", little jibes such as accusing everyone who doesn't appreciate the awesomeness of your system of being "internet ninjas, internet warriors and internet video experts!" won't have you on the forum very long. So settle down, and either answer the criticisms, or recognize that, when presented with someone saying that what they do is awesome, but the video doesn't match, we're not going to just accept it. So deal with it.


----------



## K-man (May 18, 2012)

And, for what it's worth, I train at least 10 hours in a normal week, so I probably only just qualify as a 'weekend warrior' (not a ninja).   

I also teach knife defence but I do not teach techniques that rely on catching the wrist. For example at 1.15 there is a mistake that would allow the attacker to use the knife with no defence possible.  The attacker is using a straight attack   and leaving the arm out to be trapped.  This doesn't happen in real life, but, in practice, we all train like that to teach correct method. The important thing is that at some stage you must increase to normal speed and realism. (That is the type of video I really appreciate.)

Then, at about the 4.00 mark, the instructor takes the knife and demonstrates how to use it properly.  Unfortunately, he doesn't demonstrate how to defend against that type of realistic attack. Then we go back to unrealistic attacks with the stick and more wrist grabs.

I did like some of the locks in the second clip but there we're a couple of wrist locks that will not work against genuine resistance. Also, the techniques demonstrated were generally against a punch and it is really difficult to catch a punch. If it was a demonstration against a push or grab, then they would be appropriate.       :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2012)

Led Rit said:


> Listen, friends
> We understand what today with global web many peoples mind about themselves what like about experts in many things, including Single Combats and MA, but
> Our school have history since 1974, our Founder was on of the first mans who start learn MA in USSR and Russia, he was one of the first mans who starts promote professional Kickboxing in Russia. He was a trainer of many champions and Russian Special Forces



1974 you say... Russian military you say

Ummm let me see......one school (style) is historically traceable back to the 1700s (direct lineage) and the current teacher goes back to the late 1950s. Another school (style) is historically traceable to about the 1600s which was used by the Chinese military. But the current sifu has likely only been teaching since the 1980s and the other is most definitely traceable beyond mid 1800s and the current sifu has been teaching since sometime in the 1980s. And another sifu has likely been teaching since the 80s as well and his sifu was at the origin of the style in the 50s which was for, and still is for, the Chinese military


----------



## TKD_SBK (May 18, 2012)

Knife defense = hit them in the face fast and hard, repeat.


----------



## K-man (May 18, 2012)

TKD_SBK said:


> Knife defense = hit them in the face fast and hard, repeat.


Agree totally, but, you still need to control the arm one way or another.  Hitting someone in the face while they have a knife at your chest might not be 100% effective which could leave you 100% dead!     :asian:


----------



## TKD_SBK (May 19, 2012)

K-man said:


> Agree totally, but, you still need to control the arm one way or another.  Hitting someone in the face while they have a knife at your chest might not be 100% effective which could leave you 100% dead!     :asian:



I like to control their arm by keep punching them in the face    Someone getting rocked in the face and wobbling on queer street...heading for KO-ville (if they're not already there), is not going to be doing much stabbing. 

Going for the slow and usually, non-moving head, is much easier than wasting a move on the much faster moving hand. And the guy with the knife is anticipating that if you dare do something, it's going to be towards his knife wielding hand and not his face.


----------



## blindsage (May 19, 2012)

Or your dead.  The same assumptions about grabbing the hand in knife defense that'll get you killed, are the same assumptions about punching an attacker with a knife in the face that'll get you killed.


----------



## K-man (May 19, 2012)

TKD_SBK said:


> I like to control their arm by keep punching them in the face    Someone getting rocked in the face and wobbling on queer street...heading for KO-ville (if they're not already there), is not going to be doing much stabbing.
> 
> Going for the slow and usually, non-moving head, is much easier than wasting a move on the much faster moving hand. And the guy with the knife is anticipating that if you dare do something, it's going to be towards his knife wielding hand and not his face.


If I had my left foot forward, my left hand in a protective 'fence' and a knife in my right hand by my right hip, you might try to punch but I you do I wouldn't take odds of 1000 to 1 on you saving yourself. You can't focus on the weapon, but, you can't ignore it either.    :asian:


----------



## chinto (May 21, 2012)

that is a classic stance and positioning for use of a knife by some one who is dangerous!!  I see that I am looking for the exit sign... but I agree, you have to control the weapon and retaliate ... I suggest you do the max damage possible as fast as possible facing a blade!


----------

